# Gift tag for your handmade gifts



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure if I would ever use this, but I think we've all felt this way.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very cute. Says it all.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

Wonderful! Friends will enjoy and appreciate it.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

SherrySherry said:


> Wonderful! Friends will enjoy and appreciate it.


I' afraid only other crafters would appreciate it as much as we do! but I sure do! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

This is so appropriate.. just hope all the recipients have a good sense of humour..xo


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

PERFECT and ohhh so TRUE


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

WONDERFUL. Where can you purchase these?


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

WONDERFUL. Where can you purchase these?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Absolutely!! I was just thinking about a girl who I've made three baby blankets and a few sweaters for her three girls when they were each born and not once was I sent a thank you card or a phone call or an email. In fact the next time I saw her she just walked on by like I was invisible!! Never again!!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

That's brill where can I buy them from.id defnatly use them.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

You can print your own. How convenient is that? Click on this link, go to the bottom of the page and click on the PDF.

http://knitlove.com/why-i-dont-knit-christmas-gifts/


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks...I plan to use it on a gift to my son...he will have a good laugh. Each year, in addition to his real Christmas gift, we give him a gag gift...this will work perfect as a tag. The gag gift has been a tradition since he was 12 when we gave him a bag of rocks and told him that was his gift...then hubby took him out to the barn and gave him his dirt bike...boy did his eyes lite up!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Love it &#128158;


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

We all have felt that way


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

That can lead to some real resentment. Two years ago I knitted sweaters for three new babies at church. Not ONE thank you. I will not do that again.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

granker said:


> We all have felt that way


Yes.... we have all been there and had this experience


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Defernatly,last year I spent months and I mean months making a blanket for my godson,I didn't get one thankyou.i certainly won't ever do that again.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

Great. I'm going to use this for someone (a relative) who often finds something negative to say about gifts, whether handmade or not. Thank you.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh this is too funny! And much needed advice.


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Shame on her - what goes around comes around.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

So true! Can think of several I should have attached this tag to.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Right on!


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

Well said and gave me a chuckle too!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

cute idea :thumbup:


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> Thanks...I plan to use it on a gift to my son...he will have a good laugh. Each year, in addition to his real Christmas gift, we give him a gag gift...this will work perfect as a tag. The gag gift has been a tradition since he was 12 when we gave him a bag of rocks and told him that was his gift...then hubby took him out to the barn and gave him his dirt bike...boy did his eyes lite up!!!


My sense of humor......I'm gonna do the same for my son. I just have to decide what to make him.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

CarolfromTX said:


> You can print your own. How convenient is that? Click on this link, go to the bottom of the page and click on the PDF.
> 
> http://knitlove.com/why-i-dont-knit-christmas-gifts/


Thank you.....I love this tag.


----------



## SnowCountess (Jun 6, 2014)

I have two nieces whose baby girls each received a hand knit blanket and sweater from me recently. It is the last they will receive as neither has chosen to acknowledge it. Maybe this tag would be a good hint!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

CarolfromTX said:


> Not sure if I would ever use this, but I think we've all felt this way.


no , I could not use it. sounds rude. just my opinion


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

really cute


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very funny.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just this week, I received an email from a former co-worker, I had knitted a sweater for her first granddaughter (early in my sweater knitting career so it had lots room for improvement). She recently found it in the drawer of her THIRD granddaughter. This just reinforces what I learned with my quilts, don't give up on making homemade gifts, just be very selective in choosing recipients.


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

justinjared said:


> no , I could not use it. sounds rude. just my opinion


not as rude as some recipients can be, I made our DIL a quilt for her 40th and not a thank you was forthcoming and within 2 months it had been washed twice and then discarded in a top cupboard wrapped in a plastic bag of all things...it had 100 squares and the middle block had over 60 pearls sewn on


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

This is great!!!! How true!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

vonnienz11 said:


> not as rude as some recipients can be, I made our DIL a quilt for her 40th and not a thank you was forthcoming and within 2 months it had been washed twice and then discarded in a top cupboard wrapped in a plastic bag of all things...it had 100 squares and the middle block had over 60 pearls sewn on


I don't know how anyone could not have liked that quilt - it's gorgeous and so well done. :thumbup: 
Like they say there's no accounting for tastes is there?


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

It would have a place of honor in my home.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just retread my previous post and it seemed ambiguous, my coworker and her daughter are the type of people you want to make things for when a so-so sweater is handed down and worn by three siblings. Of course I wrote back thanking her for the up date, I like to reward positive behavior. Now, a friend spent months making a beautiful quilt for her son a daughter in law and when she would visit it would frequently be on the floor ( slept on by the dog) or found wadded up on the floor of a closet. These are not people who should be given handcrafted gifts. As I said earlier, we need to be selective on who receives our work. I have a stamp in my card making supplies that says "hand made because you are worth it". I am seriously thinking about using it when I give hand made gifts along with an estimate of the time involved, as non-knitters, crochet ears or quilters are clueless on the work involved. Some people are just rude, but I think others just have no idea of how much love and care go into a gift.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

My daughter in law lost her mum a couple of weeks ago, she is the one who even though I have a granny flat here, never bothers to come to see how I am. I bought her some flowers and waited for her to come home and she managed to hug me. On Friday I went shopping in the morning then to the doctor's in the afternoon and had a photo of her mum developed. I was absolutely exhausted with all the walking round (recent knee replacement). When I got home I framed the photo and put it in a gift bag. My son took it upstairs to give to her. Did she come down to say thanks? Not on your sweet bippy.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I had a good laugh over the tag. And yes, we should choose carefully who to give our works to.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Love it, and would add washing instructions on the back!!


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

martyr said:


> I don't know how anyone could not have liked that quilt - it's gorgeous and so well done. :thumbup:
> Like they say there's no accounting for tastes is there?


thank you for your comments about the quilt.....
Yvonne


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

The quilt is so beautiful I can't imagine washing or stuffing it in the closet. I just made my first quilt for my daughter and gave her strict instructions not to sit on it or wash it -- she's at college -- bring it home and I'll do it. She's in an apartment so she doesn't have to sit on the bed


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought some last year with similar sayings for my hand made Christmas gifts....Hubby didn't see the humor in them; but used them any way and each receipent laughed at the one they got!


----------

